

Amazon to Acquire The Book Depository  - lachyg
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/Amazon-to-Acquire-The-Book-prnews-4104318836.html?x=0&.v=1

======
nodata
The Book Depository are great (free worldwide delivery!), often cheaper than
Amazon. A shame to see them go.

------
mariuolo
I'm torn myself about the perspective. TBD deliveries are quite slow anyway,
maybe they'll improve on that front.

